# Jazz (by Trek) Info



## montroy (Apr 15, 2019)

I found this bike at a thrift store today, and I've been able to find absolutely nothing about it. It appears to be a Jazz by Trek (although the trek name doesn't appear anywhere on it). However, I can't find any evidence of a Jazz Radical having ever existed. It's in excellent shape, and curiously it had a Nishiki owners manual tied to it. I'm just hoping someone has more info on it.


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

So, Jazz was a low end bike line by Trek in the late 90's. I believe it was an effort to compete with the box store garbage bikes. Short lived if I recall correctly. Basically, Jazz bikes are a half step above Walmart quality. Personaly, I wouldn't spend the cost of a new chain on that bike.


----------



## montroy (Apr 15, 2019)

202cycle said:


> So, Jazz was a low end bike line by Trek in the late 90's. I believe it was an effort to compete with the box store garbage bikes. Short lived if I recall correctly. Basically, Jazz bikes are a half step above Walmart quality. Personaly, I wouldn't spend the cost of a new chain on that bike.


Luckily, it was dirt cheap and only needs inner tubes. I'm not sure it's ever been ridden. I'm just a sucker for things that look like they were pulled off the Full House set.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

I like the paint, too bad it's such a low end piece. It could be fun for chasing the dog around the neighborhood I suppose.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Indeed, the Yugo of the bike biz back in the 90s. Wasn't there about three models made,iirc? I built many since the LBS was a Trek dealer but that is now almost thirty years ago.

Totally worth a chain imho, it was a step above dept store bikes but when one is accustomed to finer quality rides then well trying to get a positive note out of a 200 dollar bike isn't going to be easy. They didn't ride great, but sooo much better than the other low end stuff at the time.


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Jun 6, 2020)

I had a Trek Jazz Voltage growing up as a kid, When I graduated high school even after beating it up for 8 years I gave it my younger sister to use as her bicycle. It’s a great bike.


----------

